# Restoring Stanley No. 12 veneer scraper, help needed



## gohei82 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello! I'm currently restoring an old No. 12 with lots of surface rust. The natural method for me would be electrolysis, but it seems that I can't get the middle adjustment brass nut off the plane without driving out the "hinge rod" that connect the "frog" to the main casting. My hope is that some of you Lumberjocks have done this before, and can give me some hints as to how this can be done without damaging the plane. If I can't get the brass nut of, I assume the electrolysis is out of the question…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I know evapo-rust will not hurt the brass. I'm not sure about electrolysis. I've had the brass adjuster nuts hard on and evapo-rust will help. It won't clean the brass, but won't hurt it either.


----------



## gohei82 (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't think we have evapo-rust in Norway…


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Andy whats available in Europe..I know you've got something similar in Brit land?


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

You are correct, that nut will not come off without removing the pin--something that I wouldn't try. I used brass cleaner right in place to clean that one up. The other two brass pieces I just took off and cleaned separately. Is electrolysis bad for the brass?


----------



## gohei82 (Jan 17, 2011)

If anyone know of any products similar to evapo-rust in nordic countries, please let me know. I seem to recall that brass erodes from electrolysis treatment. I would'nt take the chance.


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

From Evapo Rust web site:

Norway
Larresplanet 
Lars Erik Ahlquist
Framnesveien 16
Snarï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ya
Norway
N-1367 
47 90102721
[email protected] 
http://"dwp.bigplanet.com/larres"


----------



## gohei82 (Jan 17, 2011)

But if I would remove the pin, how would I approach the task? Patrick's blood & gore states that it can only be driven out from one side. Other than that, do I just smash away, or what?


----------



## MichaelR (Oct 1, 2011)

The small pin for the adjusting rod is not tapered. I take my Dremel or a file and remove the old peened end from one side and drive it out from the other. Clean everything and slide the pin back in and peen it in place. Make sure you use a punch and don't hit the cast boss or it will break.

Patrick says the long pin for the blade clamp (frog?) can be removed from one side only but my experience on the later model 12s and 12 1/2s found a short pin on each side. The hole is not drilled all the way through. Those pins must be drilled out.


----------



## gohei82 (Jan 17, 2011)

Seems as I have the later models with two pins. Any idea what steel quality I should use to replace them? Or, as I've tampered with its originality anyway, could I use brass, or would it be to soft?

Edit: BTW, Thanks a bunch for your input, everybody. The Norwegian importer of evapo-rust seems a bit unprofessional by the looks of his webpage, so I think I'll go for electrolysis.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

I would stick the whole thing into the electrolysis tub.
Once done take it out and clean it.

There should be no issue with the brass.
It may be a little more harder to clean but you don't have to mess with the pin.


----------



## MichaelR (Oct 1, 2011)

Quote: "Any idea what steel quality I should use to replace them? "

I've used a piece of a nail the right diameter. Here in the US that's about a 16d. That area doesn't take too much stress since the support for the blade clamping is held by the brass nuts at the rear.

BTW, If by some truly unfortunate chance you end up breaking the casting, don't throw it away. I use unsalvageable castings as the positive side in my electrolysis baths. Good for a second life.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Do you have access to a product called Kroil? This stuff is fantastic for loosening frozen/rusted nuts and bolts. I had a frog screw stuck in an old Keen Kutter plane and I tried PB Blaster, Liquid Wrench and everything else I could find. One day I found an old can of kroil in the basement and put a couple drops of that on the screw, waited about an hour and the screw came out fairly easily.


----------

